# Where to find and are Crazy 4x4x4 II and III the same thing?



## thomasbomb (Apr 7, 2011)

EDIT: Can someone move this to the hardware section? OOPS
I saw somewhere that the crazy 4x4x4 II and III are basically the same. Is this true? Thanks in advance! I don't want to buy two of the same thing. I would also know where I could get them, but please be high quality!

Crazy 4x4x4 III






Crazy 4x4x4 II


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 7, 2011)

They are pretty similar, but the Crazy 4x4 II has 4 extra rotating pieces per side, so its a bit harder.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 7, 2011)

They solve the same way; the difference is that the Crazy 4x4x4-III has extra stickers, which makes it a little easier to recognize what goes where. I'd only get both if you're a collector.


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok what would you recommend? II or II? I still would like to know where to buy them.


----------



## luke1984 (Apr 8, 2011)

I got my Crazy 4x4x4 III from www.hknowstore.com and I think they sell the II as well. The only difference between II and III is the circle corner pieces on III, but they add no additional challenge what so ever. Solving it is a lot of fun, but I would consider it an easy puzzle.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 8, 2011)

I sell the crazy I and II on my store: http://speedcubingstore.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1388461

I'm in the US.


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 8, 2011)

iSpinz said:


> I sell the crazy I and II on my store: http://speedcubingstore.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1388461
> 
> I'm in the US.


 
The II is out of stock...


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 8, 2011)

thomasbomb said:


> The II is out of stock...


 
Oops! I didn't notice that, sorry. We should get more in stock in about a month. We will be getting the Crazy 4x4 III and Crazy Megaminx in about 1-2 weeks, though.


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 8, 2011)

Would the crazy megaminx have any bandaged sides?


----------

